# 2016 volkswagen jetta 1.4l exhaust options?



## LMAU08 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello,

I recently purchased a 2016 vw jetta and i am looking for a new exhaust for the car.

I have been searching around the internet and have not been able to find any options.

If you know of any 1.4l 2016 jetta exhausts, it would be much appreciated if you could link me the options,

Thanks.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Doesn't appear as if anybody is manufacturing one yet. Muffler/resonator deletes seem to be the order of the day. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7932033-1-4T-Rear-Muffler-Delete






BTW, this is probably a better place to ask stuff about the engine in your car: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?5410-1-4-TSI-Engine-Forum


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

Try Burns Stainless. They have good options for mufflers and headers. How bad is the factory part?


----------

